# Pedi Paws nail grinder



## Guest (Aug 24, 2008)

has anyone used this its being advertised on TV.


----------



## TN_LAB (Jul 26, 2008)

No.
Looks too much like a dremel rotary tool, which I do own and use with my dog.


----------



## Jennih40 (Nov 11, 2007)

Oh Yes, the Peticure! My hubby just HAD to order me one, bless his heart. The thing that caught his attention was its ability to catch the toenail dust which he has "issues" with when he's holding my guys for me to do nails. Anyway, it works great on my big guy (boxer mix) who just lays there and lets me dremel like crazy. But with the Curly-Coated Retriever who tends to jerk her leg with some uncontrollable reflex every time I get the dremel in place, its worthless. I can't get the toenail in the little hole, much less dremel it. She's a much better candidate for the regular dremel which I also have.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks I was at my feed store he had the oster nail grinder for 29.95 so I bought it


----------



## Cedarswamp (Apr 29, 2008)

I also use a Dremmel. Some groomers have been using them for years. I like using it b/c it leaves the nail smooth where it doesn't scratch with every little touch. It will take patience and another person to help hold the dog is always a plus. Take your time and don't start raising your voice. I started doing a 6 and a 9 year old in the last year. I can now do both without assistance. 

Alison


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

What disc/stone do you use on the Dremmel?


----------



## jcasey (Mar 17, 2005)

I use the sanding band. I am not sure what grit.

http://www.dremel.com/en-us/AttachmentsAndAccessories/Pages/AttachmentsDetail.aspx?pid=438


----------



## Jennih40 (Nov 11, 2007)

To answer the question about what disc or stone, I use the 120 grit for heavy grinding and, if needed, the 60 grit to smooth them up.


----------



## Steve Hester (Apr 14, 2005)

Jennih40 said:


> To answer the question about what disc or stone, I use the 120 grit for heavy grinding and, if needed, the 60 grit to smooth them up.


I think you have your grits backwards there. The lower the grit number, the more coarse it is. The higher the number, the more fine the grit is.


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

jcasey said:


> I use the sanding band. I am not sure what grit.
> 
> http://www.dremel.com/en-us/AttachmentsAndAccessories/Pages/AttachmentsDetail.aspx?pid=438


I use the coarse sanding band. I've tried other grits and find that the coarse band does the best job of removing nail material without building up excessive (and painful) heat on the dog's nail.


----------



## Jennih40 (Nov 11, 2007)

OOPS! My mistake, I must have confused my "grits"!  LOL

Does anyone have problems with their rechargeable battery operated dremel holding a charge? I'm on my second one of these in 4 years and I've about decided the good ole electric corded kind may last longer and give more continuous power.


----------

